# 78 firebird?



## ileus1122 (Sep 23, 2009)

hi, does anyone know anything about this car? 


thanks


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks like a promo to me. The tooling might be the same as what came in AMT's #6316 78 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am kit.

AMT used to do pre built (usually unpainted) promo modelers for dealers. They came in assorted colors to duplicate options for that model year. AMT often used that tooling as the basis for some basic glue or snap together kits.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks like a standard AMT Firebird someone built. And yeah, Promos were generally not painted and did not have decals applied. They were very basic models that were generally screwed/snap-together's that dealers could put on their desks.


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

*78 Firebird?*

I built an MPC 1977 Trans am promo kit years back. This looks like the 1978 version built with T-tops. These kits were given out by Pontiac dealers.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

This is a pre-painted/decorated kit. Most of them were sold at Wal-Mart. It's exactly the same as their glue kits with the Black Trans Am on the cover art.
Looks like someone built this one.
Chris


----------



## Copcarz (Aug 17, 2010)

Is it a chase model from Johnny Lightning? JL and AMT did some kits together and there were some White Lightning chase cars. I believe they had pearl white painted bodies.


----------



## 12Blacktop (Jun 30, 2014)

If the hood and shaker is molded to the body then it's an MPC Dealer Promo kit. I have 3 of them. Mine are molded in Black and Peweter. They come unassembled with those stripes on a water slide decal sheet. They are a basic curbside build. Some of those Promos went on to become Snap kits sold in stores, such as the 74 Barracuda and others. To my knowlege the Trans Ams never did. Those promo kits are pretty rare in unbuilt sealed condition. Your white one will look good on the shelf.


----------

